# [383] Naruto's Mother



## CnNarutoFan (Dec 15, 2007)

it is not my Original [我是转载的]


----------



## Mai-Sama (Dec 15, 2007)

is that his mom for real? she looks just like sakura!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 15, 2007)

Thats really good coloring.

Probably one of the best Kushina coloring so far.


----------



## feano (Dec 15, 2007)

I really love how you did this!!! it's so damn clean...I wish mine was clean... XD ... however Kushina has similarites with Sakura which is weird.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2007)

you did it too?? ch. 383. 

The coloring looks wonderful!~ <33 the only thing i am not fond of it the pink hair on Kushina.  Its too much Sasukra. 

Besides that, everything looks great!`


----------



## guro (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks awesome, but she's supposed to have red hair.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 16, 2007)

lol she looks alot like sasuke lol


----------



## Denji (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm still captivated by how gorgeous she is.

Superb coloring!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful, I love the colors you used, the pink hair on her is very sweet and the panel of her blushing is beautiful. I'm at least a little in love with you for doing the whole page including Jiraya, who you have done a wonderful job on. I'm most of all impressed by the textures you have used, like the wood grain. : )

Oh, edit, just noticed -


> it is not my Original [我是转载的]


Are you saying you didn't do it? Ah well, thanks for sharing anyway.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, this is very nice. She shows striking resemblance to Sakura in this coloring, being that they have the same hair and eye coloring. The blush was great also along with the shading in all panels. I like the way that you made Jiraiya's helmet/headband, it seemed to shine. This was very nice, keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

thats great i love kushina with pink hair


----------



## Kyosuke (Dec 16, 2007)

very nice  but i think the color of her hair supposed to be red, right?


----------



## SxR (Dec 16, 2007)

wow!! this is so cool!!! +reps!!


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 16, 2007)

Ew, looks too much like Sakura


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful work. Her hair should be red though.


----------



## Undaunted (Dec 16, 2007)

Great work, the only thing I don't like is the hair color, because I hate Sakura and it's identical to hers. +rep

If you didn't color it yourself, oh well, thanks for finding it and sharing.


----------



## globe (Dec 16, 2007)

nice work .. but is it me only that find her eyes kinda "not in focus" ?


----------



## Vicious (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome coloring, love the blush on Kushina, only thing i have  a problem with is the color of her hair>.<


----------



## kataimiko (Dec 16, 2007)

saku-saku said:


> very nice  but i think the color of her hair supposed to be red, right?



indeed it is. 

also, her eye color is more than likely supposed to be blue. (I am basing this off of Naruto's eye color.)

Minato had blue eyes, so if Kushina had a darker color like brown, than Naruto would more than likely have ended up with brown since it is the dominant color gene. 

As far as Green is concerned, I believe it would also cancel out the blue eye gene. 

So taking all of this into consideration, Kushina more than likely had some sort of shade of blue eyes. 

(and blonde hair genes are dominant over red, unless the red is a combination of red/brown)


gah...I am getting flashbacks to the headaches of biology class.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice, although I would make the hair color a bit more of a reddish hue than pink.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks very good  The resemblance to Sakura is very accurate, but that's not what we're looking for... Nice shading and ok choice of color


----------



## Shamandalie (Dec 16, 2007)

You used Sakura's colors, but it looks really amazing, I'm happy you colored the frame where she looks down


----------



## Jesus (Dec 16, 2007)

great art,
but your choice of colors disturbs me on many levels >_>


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 16, 2007)

Red is not pink 

but its good


----------



## Pixie (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, very nice. I don't care that her hair was colored pink instead of red, it actually makes her look prettier, IMO. X3


----------



## chidorikk (Dec 16, 2007)

nice drawing!

this probbolly means that naruto and sakura will have a baby in the future. 

common sense ftw


----------



## Hio (Dec 16, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Dec 16, 2007)

its one of teh best colorings i have seen of this pic


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Great coloring, but Kushina looks to much Sakura-like with that pink hair.


----------



## kataimiko (Dec 16, 2007)

chidorikk said:


> nice drawing!
> 
> this probbolly means that naruto and sakura will have a baby in the future.
> 
> common sense ftw



wait...I seriously hope you are kidding. 

Even IF Kushina actually had pink hair and green eyes, it would be effing disturbing to say Naruto would marry a woman and have kids with her, because she looked just like his mother.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 16, 2007)

_That's so awesome, Kushina is well colored though doesn't she have red hair? great job either way._


----------



## Aina (Dec 16, 2007)

The colors on her are all wrong, she has red hair, not pink, as for the eyes, that was your choice to do.


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 16, 2007)

wow i see a sakura clone right there

O_O

but it still great hehe


----------



## Vanity (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, she looks like Sakura because of the colours you picked. LOL. I think it said in the manga that Naruto's mother had red hair.

Anyway, I think the colouring is great and really well done. Very nice. Good shading and everything. Lovely. ^_^


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Dec 16, 2007)

Ahh that looks so beautiful


----------



## Edo (Dec 17, 2007)

Very nice, but again, why make Kushina a red Hair?? why is everyone making her look like Sakura?


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 17, 2007)

Edo said:


> Very nice, but again, why make Kushina a red Hair?? why is everyone making her look like Sakura?


Guess why... to NaruSaku.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 17, 2007)

Next thing you know Naruto will be callin Sakura mom!! 

Just kidds, butt I think you did awesome though!! Maybe you should do a version with red hair too!! I think the Kushina fans might enjoy some variety!! 

Very nice


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 17, 2007)

chidorikk said:


> nice drawing!
> 
> this probbolly means that naruto and sakura will have a baby in the future.
> 
> common sense ftw



oh god...no.


Anyway, Nice colouring but her hair is red.


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow thats really one of the best colorings


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 17, 2007)

Beatiful coloring you found.  Even if she looks too much like Sakura with her hair/eyes colored like that.


----------



## Hikarabita (Dec 17, 2007)

looks really good ;> nice done


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Pic. But she have Red hair 



chidorikk said:


> nice drawing!
> 
> this probbolly means that naruto and sakura will have a baby in the future.
> 
> common sense ftw



LOL!


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 17, 2007)

*starts giggling like mad*Lm-ao!So cute..Yet odd...And very pink


----------



## spaZ (Dec 17, 2007)

wow thats awesome nice job on that.


----------



## Rashman (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice. great find 


the pink hair is pissing me off though.


----------



## LoT (Dec 18, 2007)

I love it! I really love it!

That is exactly what I jope she looks like!
Thank you for that awesome work!


----------



## PainKiller (Dec 18, 2007)

She looks too much like Sakura! 

Either than that, nicely done.


----------



## blueava21 (Dec 19, 2007)

Although I don't exactly support the pairing you might be hinting at, I do see a really great job. The hair, coloring and texture are nearly perfect.


----------



## natwel (Dec 19, 2007)

Not happy, I was hoping for someone more fit, more cool more badgirlish. I wasn't expecting a biker chick.

"Some bad girl read head" she was described as. Nothing near that when I saw her, peaceful and mother like. That theory of Konan being Yondaime's wife is out the window. 

Another dissapointing female from Kishimoto, did he rush it? He shouldn't have he's Naruto's fucking mum!!!!!!! and Yondaime's wife!!!!!!!!


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 19, 2007)

very beautifully coloured.. i supposed u tried to make her look slike sakura.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice coloring! But she is suppose to have red hair


----------



## Vago (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome Coloring! Keep it up


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think people are forgetting (or didn't read at all) that the coloring wasn't done by the op. He/she found it. There's no point in pointing out the obvious that "she's supposed to have red hair".


----------



## Brigade (Dec 21, 2007)

That is really good


----------



## Kanae (Dec 21, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## kyubineel13 (Dec 21, 2007)

nice work  
like what u did with her hair and face


----------

